# Warriors of China - The Movie. Chinese Martial Arts



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 20, 2008)

[yt]b0L5ldPmgU8[/yt]


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks Brian, I will have to watch that.

I always am both impressed and sad every time I see anything Shaolin these days. They still have the incredible forms but have little idea how to use them for fighting. All fighting at shoalin (including the match in the clip) is now sports sanshou. But Wudang and Chen village would be rather interesting see and the one they talked about using the mind to fight looked like Yiquan, I do believe I will go watch that. 

Shaolin

Wudangquan

Chenjiagou 

Yiquan


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes Xue I know exactly what you mean.  Still they are impressive athletes and that is why I enjoy watching them perform.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 20, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Yes Xue I know exactly what you mean. Still they are impressive athletes and that is why I enjoy watching them perform.


 
Agreed, they are impressive to watch that's for sure. I will likely go see them if they come to my area but it is still a bit depressing.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 20, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Agreed, they are impressive to watch that's for sure. I will likely go see them if they come to my area but it is still a bit depressing.



Yes when you know the back ground of what is going on at the Shaolin Temple and what has occurred then yes it is depressing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 20, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Yes when you know the back ground of what is going on at the Shaolin Temple and what has occurred then yes it is depressing.


 
Not wanting to take this off post but a similar thing may be starting at Wudang and Chenjiagou too. It is too early to tell but the way things are starting to look they are not looking good.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 20, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Not wanting to take this off post but a similar thing may be starting at Wudang and Chenjiagou too. It is too early to tell but the way things are starting to look they are not looking good.



I had not heard that but I imagine as the tourist dollar gets involved that they will fade away in all seriousness as well.  To bad and really sad.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 20, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I had not heard that but I imagine as the tourist dollar gets involved that they will fade away in all seriousness as well. To bad and really sad.


 
I heard they were really building up around Chenjiagou, hotels mostly, to cater to western tourists. And Wudang is getting more and more tourists every year but so far they appear to have resisted catering to them, but what I know is a couple of years old as far as Wudang goes, things could have changed drastically in that time.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks cool!


----------



## stickarts (Dec 21, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jow yeroc (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for that.  Pretty cool.


----------

